# Paludis-Cave

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, kannmir jemand helfen?

Ich moechte rxvt installieren und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

Er kann also nichts runterladen, weil er nicht an die Server kommt, aber warum, bzw was mache ich da falsch?

```

1 of 2: Starting fetch for sys-libs/db-5.1.19-r2:5.1::funtoo-overlay...

Output from fetch sys-libs/db-5.1.19-r2:5.1::funtoo-overlay:

Trying to fetch 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/db-5.1.19.tar.gz' to 'db-5.1.19.tar.gz'...

wget -T 30 -t 1 --continue -O /usr/portage/distfiles/db-5.1.19.tar.gz.-PARTIAL- http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/db-5.1.19.tar.gz

--2010-10-24 12:10:04--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/db-5.1.19.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'

Trying to fetch 'http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/db-5.1.19.tar.gz' to 'db-5.1.19.tar.gz'...

wget -T 30 -t 1 --continue -O /usr/portage/distfiles/db-5.1.19.tar.gz.-PARTIAL- http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/db-5.1.19.tar.gz

--2010-10-24 12:10:04--  http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/db-5.1.19.tar.gz

Resolving download.oracle.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `download.oracle.com'

Checking 'db-5.1.19.tar.gz'... does not exist

 [32;01m*[0m Checking whether the GNU info directory needs updating...

 [32;01m*[0m No updates needed

Failed fetch for sys-libs/db-5.1.19-r2:5.1::funtoo-overlay

Summary:

failed:    fetch sys-libs/db-5.1.19-r2:5.1::funtoo-overlay

[1;31m***[0;0m Output log: /var/log/paludis/1287922204-fetch-sys-libs_db-5.1.19-r2:5.1::funtoo-overlay.out

 [32;01m*[0m Searching for configuration files requiring action...

 [32;01m*[0m Found 1 files in /etc

skipped:   install sys-libs/db-5.1.19-r2:5.1::funtoo-overlay to ::installed

skipped:   install x11-terms/rxvt-2.7.10-r4:0::funtoo-overlay to ::installed replacing 2.7.10-r4

```

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

 

Hattest du doch schon mal. Dein Netzwerk ist (temporär) ausgefallen. Hast du deinen dhcpcd immer noch nicht mit rc-update in ein runlevel gepackt? Spinnt die Telekom? Ist das Netzkabel ordentlich eingesteckt?

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ok, das ist mir peinlich, war per Changeroot in funtoo und hatte dort vergessen, ein zweites mal dhcpcd zu starten.

Da ich mit dem Ausgangssystem im Internet war, war ich mir sicher, das dhcpcd usw funktioniert.

trotzdem habe ich eine Frage:

Cave sync  aktualisiert mir nicht alles, es loescht mir, glaube ich einiges und ich habe mir einen ganzen Snapshot runtergeladen, zum aktualisieren.Die Festplatte ist recht neu, also sollte sie keine Fehler haben.

----------

## franzf

paludis (und damit auch cave) verwenden zum syncen das Protokoll, das du in der repository-Konfiguration angibst (siehe auch paludis-Doku), und damit spezielle externe Programme: git, rsync, svn, hg, .... Wenn also Dateien einfach so verschwinden, liegt das ziemlich sicher NICHT an paludis. Evtl. ist das ja ein Fehler im Server.

Über was für Dateien sprechen wir denn eigentlich? Sind das ebuilds, die eigentlich auf dem Server liegen sollten? Oder sind das eigene Änderungen? Falls letzteres: Das geht so nicht! Wenn du eigene ebuilds einfügen willst, musst du dir ein eigenes lokales repository anlegen. Wie das geht steht auf der paludis-homepage.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ich meine ebuilds, die auf dem server liegen sollten.

Eigene ebuilds habe ich nicht.

Aber danke nochmal.

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal genauer sagen, wie du drauf kommst, dass ebuilds fehlen, und bitte auch welche genau das sind.

Ich hab jetzt nur mal kurz geschaut und gelesen, dass funtoo eigene package.keywords verwaltet. paludis verwendet aber seine eigenen Dateien (in /etc/paludis/). Wenn also ein Paket zum Installieren nicht erscheint, liegt es wohl an dieser Eigenart von funtoo (steht auch etwas in der funtoo-FAQ dazu).

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

In /usr/portage fehlen ca die Haelfte aller Ordner, das ist bisher 2 mal geschehen.

```

Das bleibt von portage uebrig, der originaltree ist weiter unten:

total 204

-rw-r--r--  1 messagebus root             0 Jan  1 01:18 Error:

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 app-admin

drwxr-xr-x  6 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 app-editors

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 app-emulation

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 app-misc

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 app-office

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 app-vim

drwxr-xr-x  4 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 dev-db

drwxr-xr-x  4 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 dev-lang

drwxr-xr-x  5 messagebus root          8192 Oct 14  2010 dev-libs

drwxr-xr-x  6 messagebus root         16384 Oct 14  2010 dev-python

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          8192 Oct 14  2010 dev-ruby

drwxr-xr-x  8 messagebus root          8192 Oct 14  2010 dev-util

drwxrwxrwx  3 messagebus          249  4096 Oct 14  2010 distfiles

drwxr-xr-x  2 messagebus root          8192 Oct 14  2010 eclass

drwxr-xr-x  5 root       root          4096 Oct 14  2010 funtoo

drwxr-xr-x  2 messagebus root         20480 Oct 14  2010 licenses

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 mail-filter

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 mail-mta

drwxr-xr-x  4 messagebus root          8192 Oct 14  2010 media-libs

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          8192 Oct 14  2010 media-sound

drwxr-xr-x  4 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 media-video

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 net-firewall

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 net-fs

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 net-im

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 net-libs

drwxr-xr-x 10 messagebus root          8192 Oct 14  2010 net-misc

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 net-print

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Jan  1 01:05 net-www

drwxrwxrwx 17 messagebus paludisbuild  4096 Jan  1  2001 profiles

drwxr-xr-x 11 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 sys-apps

drwxr-xr-x  6 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 sys-boot

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 sys-cluster

drwxr-xr-x  7 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 sys-devel

drwxr-xr-x  6 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 sys-fs

drwxr-xr-x 13 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 sys-kernel

drwxr-xr-x  5 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 sys-libs

drwxr-xr-x  3 messagebus root          4096 Oct 14  2010 x11-apps

```

originaltree:

```

total 776

drwxr-xr-x  43 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-accessibility

drwxr-xr-x 189 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-admin

drwxr-xr-x   3 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-antivirus

drwxr-xr-x  88 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-arch

drwxr-xr-x  35 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-backup

drwxr-xr-x  29 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-benchmarks

drwxr-xr-x  66 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-cdr

drwxr-xr-x  88 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-crypt

drwxr-xr-x 359 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 app-dicts

drwxr-xr-x  43 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-doc

drwxr-xr-x  84 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-editors

drwxr-xr-x 185 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-emacs

drwxr-xr-x 101 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-emulation

drwxr-xr-x  24 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-forensics

drwxr-xr-x 103 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-i18n

drwxr-xr-x  29 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-laptop

drwxr-xr-x 240 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-misc

drwxr-xr-x  34 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-mobilephone

drwxr-xr-x  63 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-office

drwxr-xr-x  59 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-pda

drwxr-xr-x  48 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-portage

drwxr-xr-x  34 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-shells

drwxr-xr-x 268 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 app-text

drwxr-xr-x 106 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-vim

drwxr-xr-x 133 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 app-xemacs

drwxr-xr-x  18 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-ada

drwxr-xr-x  51 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-cpp

drwxr-xr-x  82 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-db

drwxr-xr-x  59 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-dotnet

drwxr-xr-x  64 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-embedded

drwxr-xr-x  38 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-games

drwxr-xr-x  88 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-haskell

drwxr-xr-x 488 root         root 12288 Jan  1 00:23 dev-java

drwxr-xr-x 102 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-lang

drwxr-xr-x 344 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 dev-libs

drwxr-xr-x 215 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 dev-lisp

drwxr-xr-x  47 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-ml

drwxr-xr-x 981 root         root 24576 Jan  1 00:23 dev-perl

drwxr-xr-x 166 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 dev-php

drwxr-xr-x 121 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-php5

drwxr-xr-x 541 root         root 12288 Jan  1 00:23 dev-python

drwxr-xr-x 355 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 dev-ruby

drwxr-xr-x  41 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-scheme

drwxr-xr-x  46 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-tcltk

drwxr-xr-x  87 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-tex

drwxr-xr-x  85 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-texlive

drwxr-xr-x   8 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-tinyos

drwxr-xr-x 271 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 dev-util

drwxr-xr-x  58 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 dev-vcs

drwxrwxrwx   2 paludisbuild  249  4096 Oct 31  2010 distfiles

drwxr-xr-x   4 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 eclass

drwxr-xr-x  75 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-action

drwxr-xr-x 128 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-arcade

drwxr-xr-x  71 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-board

drwxr-xr-x  77 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-emulation

drwxr-xr-x  15 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-engines

drwxr-xr-x 136 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-fps

drwxr-xr-x  14 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-kids

drwxr-xr-x  71 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-misc

drwxr-xr-x  19 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-mud

drwxr-xr-x 103 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-puzzle

drwxr-xr-x  22 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-roguelike

drwxr-xr-x  36 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-rpg

drwxr-xr-x  15 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-server

drwxr-xr-x  23 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-simulation

drwxr-xr-x  20 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-sports

drwxr-xr-x  57 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-strategy

drwxr-xr-x  38 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 games-util

drwxr-xr-x  35 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 gnome-base

drwxr-xr-x  65 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 gnome-extra

drwxr-xr-x  41 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 gnustep-apps

drwxr-xr-x  10 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 gnustep-base

drwxr-xr-x  17 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 gnustep-libs

drwxr-xr-x  22 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 gpe-base

drwxr-xr-x   9 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 gpe-utils

-rw-r--r--   1 root         root   121 Jan  1 00:23 header.txt

drwxr-xr-x  12 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 java-virtuals

drwxr-xr-x 292 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 kde-base

drwxr-xr-x  59 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 kde-misc

drwxr-xr-x   2 root         root 12288 Jan  1 00:23 licenses

drwxr-xr-x  17 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 lxde-base

drwxr-xr-x  46 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 mail-client

drwxr-xr-x  59 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 mail-filter

drwxr-xr-x  16 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 mail-mta

drwxr-xr-x 147 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 media-fonts

drwxr-xr-x 194 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 media-gfx

drwxr-xr-x 295 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 media-libs

drwxr-xr-x 267 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 media-plugins

drwxr-xr-x  21 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 media-radio

drwxr-xr-x 373 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:23 media-sound

drwxr-xr-x  38 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 media-tv

drwxr-xr-x 186 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:23 media-video

drwxr-xr-x   6 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 metadata

drwxr-xr-x 248 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:24 net-analyzer

drwxr-xr-x  77 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-dialup

drwxr-xr-x  40 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-dns

drwxr-xr-x  33 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-firewall

drwxr-xr-x  21 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-fs

drwxr-xr-x  34 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-ftp

drwxr-xr-x  68 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-im

drwxr-xr-x  74 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-irc

drwxr-xr-x 125 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-libs

drwxr-xr-x 113 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-mail

drwxr-xr-x 352 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:24 net-misc

drwxr-xr-x  23 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-nds

drwxr-xr-x  15 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-news

drwxr-xr-x  20 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-nntp

drwxr-xr-x  74 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-p2p

drwxr-xr-x  40 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-print

drwxr-xr-x  34 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-proxy

drwxr-xr-x  16 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-voip

drwxr-xr-x  87 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-wireless

drwxr-xr-x   3 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 net-www

drwxr-xr-x 190 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:24 net-zope

drwxr-xr-x  71 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 perl-core

drwxr-xr-x  17 root         root  4096 Jan  1  2001 profiles

drwxr-xr-x  21 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 rox-base

drwxr-xr-x  33 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 rox-extra

drwxr-xr-x  25 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-astronomy

drwxr-xr-x 130 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-biology

drwxr-xr-x  23 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-calculators

drwxr-xr-x 102 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-chemistry

drwxr-xr-x  42 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-electronics

drwxr-xr-x  34 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-geosciences

drwxr-xr-x 136 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-libs

drwxr-xr-x  40 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-mathematics

drwxr-xr-x  18 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-misc

drwxr-xr-x  22 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-physics

drwxr-xr-x  34 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sci-visualization

drwxr-xr-x   2 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  65 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sec-policy

-rw-r--r--   1 root         root  3658 Jan  1 00:24 skel.ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--   1 root         root  7583 Jan  1 00:24 skel.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root         root  1238 Jan  1 00:24 skel.metadata.xml

drwxr-xr-x 224 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-apps

drwxr-xr-x  50 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-auth

drwxr-xr-x  50 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-block

drwxr-xr-x  38 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-boot

drwxr-xr-x  48 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-cluster

drwxr-xr-x  47 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-devel

drwxr-xr-x  17 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-freebsd

drwxr-xr-x 104 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-fs

drwxr-xr-x  36 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-kernel

drwxr-xr-x  63 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-libs

drwxr-xr-x  35 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-power

drwxr-xr-x  33 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 sys-process

drwxr-xr-x 119 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 virtual

drwxr-xr-x  78 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 www-apache

drwxr-xr-x  84 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 www-apps

drwxr-xr-x  38 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 www-client

drwxr-xr-x  16 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 www-misc

drwxr-xr-x  14 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 www-plugins

drwxr-xr-x  29 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 www-servers

drwxr-xr-x  94 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-apps

drwxr-xr-x   6 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-base

drwxr-xr-x  76 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-drivers

drwxr-xr-x 138 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-libs

drwxr-xr-x 250 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:24 x11-misc

drwxr-xr-x 209 root         root  8192 Jan  1 00:24 x11-plugins

drwxr-xr-x  34 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-proto

drwxr-xr-x  28 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-terms

drwxr-xr-x 110 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-themes

drwxr-xr-x  50 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 x11-wm

drwxr-xr-x  18 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 xfce-base

drwxr-xr-x  56 root         root  4096 Jan  1 00:24 xfce-extra

```

----------

## franzf

1) warum ist bei dir messagebus der owner der ganzen dirs?!?

2) was sagt ls -l /usr/portage/funtoo

3) Schau dir mal das aktuellste log in /var/log/paludis an, das "sync-funtoo" o.Ä. im Namen trägt

Und zuletzt noch eine Frage:

Warum willst du eigentlich paludis verwenden? Und warum in Kombination mit Funtoo? Wenn man Kommentare liest, merkt man gleich: Lass es :/

Es wird immer Probleme geben mit der Kombi (hast du ja schon gemerkt). Wenn es dich überfordert, nimm funtoo+emerge, oder versuchs mit gentoo+paludis. Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat...

----------

## franzf

Argh, ich seh glaub ich wo das Problem liegt...

Dein "sync" in der repository-config zeigt auf das funtoo-overlay, welches nicht den kompletten Tree enthält, sondern eben nur die Funtoo-eigenen Sachen (nehm ich an...).

Du willst aber einen kompletten Portage-tree! Du hast ja schon einen Snapshot gezogen. Geh da rein und führe git config remote.origin.url aus. Das sollte die korrekte sync-Zeile für die paludis-repo-config ausgeben.

Ich hab auf dem github-funtoo bissl rumgeschaut, und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du das hier willst:

git://github.com/funtoo/portage.git

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Danke, fuer die Tipps, probiere ich gleich mal aus.

Ich habe ja ein gentoo mit portage und emerge paludis bricht mir bei der Installation ab, Fehlermeldung kann ichmal posten, ist aber schon einige Zeit her, das ich es versucht habe.

Funtoo kann von Hause aus Git, dachte paludis passt gut dazu.

Ausserdem wollte ich mal was ausprobieren.

Aber ich werde mal portage auf Funtoo probieren.

Wie kann ich dem Paludis/Cave sagen, was ich mit portage schon installiert habe?

----------

## franzf

 *Gentoopfuscher wrote:*   

> Ich habe ja ein gentoo mit portage und emerge paludis bricht mir bei der Installation ab, Fehlermeldung kann ichmal posten, ist aber schon einige Zeit her, das ich es versucht habe.

 

Das wäre eigentlich das allererste was ich gemacht hätte - Hilfe suchen um einen Fehler wegzubekommen. Auf eine andere Distri zu wechseln wäre eigentlich mein letzter Versuch, aber nur wenn es ein absolut entscheidendes Stück Software ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Funtoo kann von Hause aus Git, dachte paludis passt gut dazu.

 

Auf den Funtoo-Seiten kann man auch lesen, dass portage ab einer bestimmten Version git kann - und sicher verwendet Funtoo diese.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich dem Paludis/Cave sagen, was ich mit portage schon installiert habe?

 

Sagen musst du dem eigentlich gar nix. Portage speichert diese Info im world-file: /var/lib/portage/world

Um die portage-config auf paludis zu bringen, gibts das Script portage2paludis, das legt einen Symlink nach /var/db/pkg/world an - ist aber nicht notwendig.

Entscheidend ist der Eintrag in der general.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/paludis/general.conf 

world="${ROOT}/var/db/pkg/world"
```

Da solltest du auch /var/lib/portage/world eintragen können, wenn du keinen Symlink haben willst...

----------

